# facebook



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

Facebook is a terrible thing. Thought I moved on. Until I saw tagged pictures of her and her guy together. 
I was weak and clicked on her profile and saw them on a trip to Disneyland with the kids. She cheated on me with this guy. Caption on the picture says best vacation ever. 
Why is life so unfair?
I'm struggling while someone who cheats starts having the time of their life? She got a management position now. The guy's rich. uggh


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Block. Her.


----------



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

Ohh. Okay. That's it. I feel much better now! sigh


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, you shouldn't have seen the tagged pics of her in the first place. I don't know what will make you feel better...I can't help you unsee what you've seen.

Sorry it wasn't the best advice. Don't know what you're looking for. Are you always this passive aggressive? I was just saying what the best thing to do would be so you don't see any more pics.


----------



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

No worries. You're right. Because I didn't block her, I was able to see that. I have to pay for my choices. What do I expect.
I guess nothing will make me feel better. Just looking for someone to vent to and someone who can relate. That's what makes me feel better. Thanks for your response. I appreciate it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, vent!! It SUCKS to see pics of exes with other people. I get that...I've been there. It sucks.

However, your life is now free! You have choices and decisions you get to make! Clean slate? I don't know your situation.

But block her right now. Don't talk yourself out of it, DON'T be a glutton for punishment.


----------



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

Blocked!! I do feel very free now. I'm going to do everything that I wanted to do but didn't. Well almost everything. 
She cheated on me before and I chose to stay with her. That's what I get.
Girls seem to be the best liars. They will look you in the eye and not flinch while lying.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

whererusunlight? said:


> Blocked!! I do feel very free now. I'm going to do everything that I wanted to do but didn't. Well almost everything.
> She cheated on me before and I chose to stay with her. That's what I get.
> Girls seem to be the best liars. They will look you in the eye and not flinch while lying.


That's why you need a woman, not a girl.

AND, I've known awesome liars who were male.


----------



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry. I shouldn't say that girls are the best liars.


----------



## The Count (Aug 14, 2011)

Today was not your day my friend. 

Does not mean you won't have your day one day. 

i know exactly how you feel, and why you feel as you do. I have had a weekend from the back end of Hell itself. There is literally no more I can have thrown at me. 

And yet I still see the glimmer at the end of it. Because like people have said, you are free now. There does come a point when it isn't the ex that is hurting you, it is yourself. Taking responsibilities for your own feelings is a huge thing to confront, don't let anyone tell you any different. Baby steps, just do one thing today that you enjoy (or used to). Cook yourself your favourite meal, stick one of your favourite films on the TV, or read your favourite book in bed, with a cup of tea, and your favoutrie biscuit.

The whole point being "YOU, YOU, YOU, YOU". Do what YOU want, when YOU want, when it makes YOU happy, and balls to the rest. 

Hard to be selfish I know, but it's your time now. Take care of yourself.


----------



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Count. I guess taking care of myself for once isn't such a bad idea. I'm going to go backpacking in Europe. I'm saving money for it. It's something I've always dreamed about doing. All of my decisions now are to have minimal expenses so that I can do this.


----------

